# The Hard Way



## The Barbarian (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Rick50 (Sep 17, 2016)

Not so much for me on this one. The bridge is too small in the frame and the rest is too disorganized.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Sep 17, 2016)

Too much going on. What is the shot of? My eye does not know where to go. Is this an HDR? Needs more work in processing, more contrast / clarity.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 19, 2016)

I took this mainly for the geology, but then I was surprised to see the face in the rock.    They say that being excessively good at finding patterns in random things is a sign of paranoia...


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 13, 2016)

The face is obvious, may have been a better subject for the shot?


----------

